# Birth Story



## twocolor (Feb 10, 2015)

Although I specialize in newborn photography, I think Birth Stories are my favorite.  So much emotion during labor and delivery, but in my area there just isn't the demand to make it my specialty.

1






2





3.





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





and dad asked if he could use my camera to grab a shot of me and the baby.... I look so... tired (and maybe old)


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 10, 2015)

Very cool photos.  Just curious if these are friends or simply clients?  Not sure I would have wanted a "stranger" in the delivery room!  Or anyone really except my husband and my mom...  and definitely not anyone armed with a camera, lol.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 10, 2015)

They are paying clients, met them for the first time when I did their other daughter's newborn session.  They booked my maternity, birth story, newborn package! I have done about a half dozen of the in hospital birth stories.


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 10, 2015)

Great shots.  I don't think my wife would have appreciated having a camera in the room, but those memories are priceless.  I really like #11 and 7.


----------



## Designer (Feb 10, 2015)

This is way better than I would have expected.  And.... better you than me.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 10, 2015)

jl1975 said:


> Great shots.  I don't think my wife would have appreciated having a camera in the room, but those memories are priceless.  I really like #11 and 7.



Birth story sessions definitely aren't for everybody, but neither are boudoir sessions or fine art nude!  I didn't have a photographer document any of my births, but I absolutely love photographing others!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> This is way better than I would have expected.  And.... better you than me.



hahaha!!!  Never fear, I have an "above belly button" policy when I photograph these sessions!  I don't want to see all the "junk" anymore than anyone else lol!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Feb 10, 2015)

I noticed the clock on the wall. Is that am or pm?  My first two started their decent early in the morning. My third was the easiest. Afternoon labor and only two pushes and he was out.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 10, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I noticed the clock on the wall. Is that am or pm?  My first two started their decent early in the morning. My third was the easiest. Afternoon labor and only two pushes and he was out.



This was an AM delivery.  I arrived at the hospital at midnight-thirty and baby was born at 4:18.  I arrived home just in time to kick the kids out to school and start a newborn session.  I was running on less then 2 hours of sleep the entire day!  Comes with the territory, I guess


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 12, 2015)

Love these! I come from a family that likes capturing these kind of moments. I think when my wife and I have kids, we'll pursue something like this. Too bad you're not in Wisconsin!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 12, 2015)

twocolor said:


> 3.





twocolor said:


> hahaha!!!  Never fear, I have an "above belly button" policy when I photograph these sessions!  I don't want to see all the "junk" anymore than anyone else lol!



You DO know where the belly button is, right?? Because ^^^THAT^^^ is definitely NOT "above the belly button."  And I was eating LUNCH!!! 
(Note to self: Self, when you are eating lunch, perhaps photo thread with the word Birth in them aren't really the ones you want to open at that moment…)

These are well done, and I like the idea. I agree that *I* would not personally have let someone do it, but I can see the value in having this sort of series done.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 12, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> Love these! I come from a family that likes capturing these kind of moments. I think when my wife and I have kids, we'll pursue something like this. Too bad you're not in Wisconsin!


Well, if you're in need of helping weeding out the "fauxtographers" in Wisconsin, I'm part of a large international group of newborn/maternity/birth photographers!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 12, 2015)

sm4him said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > 3.
> ...




OMG, you just made my whole night!  I'm laughing my butt off right now!

I should have said "I don't go below belly button", but the lens sure can be POINTED below belly button hahaha!!

I don't have images like this of my births and honestly I'm not way sad about it.  I like to pretend that I never had to don one of those lovely gowns and push a baby..... {ahem} sorry ;-)


----------



## ruifo (Feb 12, 2015)

Great shots indeed. Well done! Congratz!!

What lens do you pefer to use for newborn photography?


----------



## twocolor (Feb 15, 2015)

ruifo said:


> Great shots indeed. Well done! Congratz!!
> 
> What lens do you pefer to use for newborn photography?



Thank you.  For a birth story, I switch between my 2 favorite lenses depending on what look I'm going for.  I have my 70-200 as well as my 24-105 if I need the wider view.  I also bring an extension tube for my macro shots! Same two lenses are used in studio for my newborn shots.  Beanbag poses are done with the 24-105, and the basket set ups are done with the 70-200.  I also pull out the extension tubes for macro shots of eyelashes, fingers, toes etc!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

